# Bar & Grill T-shirts...



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Would you buy this shirt?

http://home.datacomm.ch/aftermath/herve.gif


----------



## edX (Apr 3, 2002)

Jerry, i got an invalid link when i tried to see it.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 3, 2002)

I am currently in talks with Admin about selling Herve's T-Shirts and other items...

well, he hasn't responded to me lately...

but i have already brought this to your attention months ago

also change the link... it says it is invalid...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 3, 2002)

It would look much nicer if all that was on the back of the T-shirt and in the front you just have a "Herve's" with the macosx/bar and gril logo on the top left of the shirt, kinda like a logo.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 3, 2002)

nummi... please don't take over my idea... i will slap you around with your vidmaster talent


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *nummi... please don't take over my idea... i will slap you around with your vidmaster talent  *



how would you slap me with me vidmaster talent?  How do you know what a vidmaster is?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 3, 2002)

don't ask... i just know


----------



## symphonix (Apr 4, 2002)

First impressions of someone who has never heard of Herve's: _Hmm? Herve's Bar & Grill, eh? With a big X. Well we know what the X means, eh? 
wink, wink, nudge, nudge ...
Do they do bachelor parties?
_ 

Okay, maybe not.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 4, 2002)

Fine bling... I will come up with another idea. 

*WHO WANTS A STUPID B&G SHIRT ANYWAY!*

*nummi stomps his foot and runs away*


----------



## themacko (Apr 4, 2002)

Dude, you gotta make it look like it's a REAL shirt for a REAL bar and grill!  Then I might think about it.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *Dude, you gotta make it look like it's a REAL shirt for a REAL bar and grill!  Then I might think about it.  *



It is a real shirt. but it does not look like it is for a bar and grill.  but this is not my idea.  talk to bling.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 4, 2002)

I suggested that he ask about different designs.  He wouldnt listen to me... nooooo.  I said, "Hold a competion or some such crap, and see who makes the best shirt design."  Why would we do that?  It makes to much sense!  Grrrrrrr.

Bling, Nummi, play nice.  There must be some happy medium to calm you down.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 4, 2002)

i would buy it if it was a big simpler and in a black version. perhaps just saying  herv's with a smaller x on it


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

Maybe...


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 4, 2002)

xoot stop your endless space filling!


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

Space filling? Like this? 

I'm really becoming popular in these forums, so I gotta post *MORE*.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 4, 2002)

You will be gone very soon if you dont end this now, xoot.  Take my advise, the Admin and I have already gone through this little dance, dont post like nuts or you will suffer the fate of the late "deez_nuts".

If you are going to go crazy, just do it in a non-serious thread.  This thread is supposed to be somewhat serious, this is not the place for you antics.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 4, 2002)

Yeah zoot, rick has been kicked off *twice!* . and i have been booted once.  The admin is tired of our crap and will get rid of you.


----------

